

Why Hotel Industry Lobbyists Want A Global Crackdown On Airbnb - paulschlacter
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Why-Hotel-Industry-Lobbyists-Want-A-Global-4551199.php

======
FelixP
Lease terms that prohibit or limit subtenancy (especially without the express
consent of the owner) are nothing new, and certainly not a reaction to AirBnB.

------
jack-r-abbit
I know they just introduced a new verification policy and are aiming to
collect info on hosts and renters so they enforce some accountability and what
not. Maybe if they also forced hosts to prove that listing their place on the
site does not violate their lease and/or local regulations in order to
actually list it. It seems all the backlash articles I've seen talk a lot
about violating your lease. This can vary from building to building and is a
total non-issue for non-rentals. I own my house. If I wanted to list it on
AirBnB I do not believe there is any legal issue for me. In theory, there
isn't anything illegal about AirBnB any more than there is anything illegal
about BitTorrent. Both of which are tools that serve a very legitimate and
legal purpose. Some people use them illegally (by current laws, regardless of
your opinion if that use _should_ be illegal).

------
Toshio
Sting operations are always an interesting topic. In many countries, law
enforcement people prefer these operations because they're easier to do and
elicit better media coverage, at the expense of fighting real crime. And of
course, as a result of media coverage people in management get promotions, and
the public presumably stops questioning the effectiveness of tax dollars
spent.

